# Does being with a dual improves your use of your dominant/ suggestive function?



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello you all,

i first learned about typology with mbti and there are many articles that state that working on your inferior function (socionics suggestive) will make you more healthy and balanced, and make you more capable in using your dominant. The explanation they give is that the approach of one´s dominant functions has it´s blind spots and therefore it is insufficient for dealing with all life problems. i was wondering:


Does being with a dual (for prolonged periods) helps in developing a new view about one´s dominant function? maybe bettering our use of it?

i mean, let´s suppose an SEE is in a dual relationship with an ILI, does the ILI´s Ni helps the SEE being more effective at using Se? what about the suggestive Ni? does it improves too?

It may be a silly question, but i was curious about what socionics theory has to say on the matter. in many duality articles i´ve read, i got the impression that duality "frees" the person of having to deal with matters regarding their suggestive function, letting them be able to focus solely on their dominant, but i´ve never encountered anything regarding the effect of duality on functional behavior. 

If there is any article on that, i would gladly read it.

i am also, of course, interested on your experiences.

Did you, or anyone you know, felt more confident using your base function ( or started to realize it´s limitations) after being provided with info from your dual´s base function? if yes, how? did it had an affect on how you experience your suggestive function as well?

Thanks for reading and thanks for the answers!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I see it more as, when you're with your dual, you're not working against a current. Everything is just working together. You each fill in for your weaknesses (Or, things you tend to not prefer going into), because you have them as strengths. And this is done without judgment, in the most ideal cases. 

People tend to forget that individuals are a mess. They are personalities, and preferences, and interests, and opinions. And these all matter coupled with their cognition. 

You could meet a dual, and be very different people, who cannot get along, because you don't follow the same principles. Or, you could meet a dual, have the same sorts of interests, and opinions, and you communicate well, and it all works.

Focus less on cognitive functions as a source of improvement. They are just how you see the world. It's like saying, "Can I improve my eyesight by squinting?" Kind of, but there's no real purpose to it. It's temporary. It's a strain. 

Cognitive functions are a part of your body. You have certain preferences. You enjoy working with them more, because they are relevant to the way you see the world.

Instead, focus on things you can actually improve, that you want to improve. Everything you can learn can be improved. You're just doing it through your own cognitive lens. You learn in your own way, and you decide the best way of doing that. So, you wanna be a better public speaker? Go speak to people. You wanna learn the piano? Go learn the piano.

You're not limited by your preferences-- You are strengthened by them, on your own. Having a dual around is just pleasant, because you feel understood. But, you can be understood by anyone, dual or not. And, being around people that make you happy, tends to make you healthier, and more improved as an individual _anyway_.


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

So, you´re saying that our use of IM can not be improved (with out without dual)?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Raiza1990 said:


> So, you´re saying that our use of IM can not be improved (with out without dual)?


Cognitive functions aren't skills you improve at. You strengthen _yourself _over time, with experience, and practice. You control your growth by your focus.

What do you hope to achieve in life? What do you want to be better at, really?

Cognitive functions are just the motivations for our behaviour. The outline of our experiences, interests, and how we've developed to the current point.


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Word Dispenser said:


> Cognitive functions aren't skills you improve at. You strengthen _yourself _over time, with experience, and practice. You control your growth by your focus.
> 
> What do you hope to achieve in life? What do you want to be better at, really?
> 
> Cognitive functions are just the motivations for our behaviour. The outline of our experiences, interests, and how we've developed to the current point.


I get your point, but i still wanna know if duality has an effect on the IM. maybe i could have phrased it better, let´s try:

You´re an ILE right? what i wanna know is if being in close psychological distance with an SEI, and getting 4D Si from him, made you think differently about your Ne? realize something about it that you didin´t before? if yes, did it also had an effect on your 1D Si?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Raiza1990 said:


> I get your point, but i still wanna know if duality has an effect on the IM. maybe i could have phrased it better, let´s try:
> 
> You´re an ILE right? what i wanna know is if being in close psychological distance with an SEI, and getting 4D Si from him, made you think differently about your Ne? realize something about it that you didin´t before? if yes, did it also had an effect on your 1D Si?


Hmm... I don't really think about my cognitive functions actively. I've tried doing it in the past, but it's more conjecture. "I think this way because (insert cognitive function here)" doesn't seem to fit. It doesn't seem conclusive. Mostly because, objectively speaking, no one seems to agree on it. It seems more opinion than anything.

I'll try to answer your question in what I _do _notice, though, with my partner. As I said, I don't know if he's my dual or not, but: Mostly, I find it a relief. Easy to be with. Happy. I can have long conversations that are enjoyable, without fear or reprimand or real conflict. Everything is light, but there's positive emotions shared and moods. I feel... INTENSE COMFORT xD. Which, I guess, is the ultimate ENTP thing, and why Si dual-seeking. Physical interaction is electric and just _feels good_. Nobody points fingers with chores-- Nothing is obligation, everything is fluid. 

I beat myself up sometimes, but I feel appreciated and lifted up. It's a great situation. It seems more mood and environment-related than anything. But, I guess because everything is so grand, I'm able to focus more easily on my goals. It's almost like, a big worry has been pushed aside and is no longer a worry any longer-- I'm taken care of in this way. It's great!

I had really begun to think that these sorts of relationships were idealistic at best. Ha, idealism wins again! :kitteh:


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Casual Deterministic: This is what. This is the explanation for this.
Holographic: This is it. I will only accept this.
Vortical Synthetic: Oh, this. Oh, that. And, here. And, there.
Dialectic: This but not that. That but not this. Both but neither.


----------

